

"The Self" in the Future - Will it be Extinguished by Neuroscience? - janedidi
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/pellissier20120516

======
locopati
I'm always surprised that a discussion about the nature of the self can occur
without any reference to Buddhist understanding of non-self, which seems to
have sussed this out over 2000 years ago.

